

SF Traffic Sign Hacked To Warn Drivers Of ‘Godzilla Attack’ - WritelyDesigned
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/05/15/prank-san-francisco-street-hack-godzilla-warning-sf-traffic-sign-hacked-to-read-godzilla-attack/

======
jcr
Though someone could get in a lot of trouble for messing with traffic warning
signs, I'm still wondering if this is some form of "Guerrilla Marketing"
campaign for the up-coming movie.

------
kalleboo
This was a big thing like 5 years ago. The default password for road signs in
the US is "DOTS" (department of transport safety). And it's trivial to reset
it. [http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/01/23/default-password-
fo...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/01/23/default-password-for.html)

